# E dopo 5 anni di lettura, finalmente mi iscrivo anche io!



## Sheva my Hero (24 Agosto 2015)

Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo edoardo, vi seguo da ormai 5 anni quotidianamente, senza mai postare nulla tuttavia. Ora mi sono deciso finalmente a scrivere dopo il colpo Balotelli. Ho decisamente preso la decisione di fare sentire la mia voce sul forum... Ci si sente nei vari topic!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2015)

Ciao.


----------



## Sanji (24 Agosto 2015)

Ciao! Ce ne hai messo di tempo!!


----------



## Hammer (24 Agosto 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo edoardo, vi seguo da ormai 5 anni quotidianamente, senza mai postare nulla tuttavia. Ora mi sono deciso finalmente a scrivere dopo il colpo Balotelli. Ho decisamente preso la decisione di fare sentire la mia voce sul forum... Ci si sente nei vari topic!



Grande! Benvenuto


----------



## Butcher (24 Agosto 2015)

C'hai messo più tempo di me, oh!  Benvenuto!


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2015)

5 anni fa quando il forum era su forumfree, sono arrivato anch'io in quell'anno.
Ce ne hai messo di tempo, ma alla fine un forum serve a questo no?
Benvenuto.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Agosto 2015)

Meglio tardi che mai!  Benvenuto!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Agosto 2015)

Grazie ragazzi, più o meno mi sembra di conoscervi tutti poichè vi leggo dalla notte dei tempi in pratica &#55357;&#56889;


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2015)

Ciao Edoardo hai fatto bene ad iscriverti benvenuto .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2015)

Benvenuto !


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2015)

come dice lo slogan sopra, sul banner, "la tua opinione conta". 

non siate timidi sù, siamo una famiglia.  
benvenuto


----------



## prebozzio (25 Agosto 2015)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, mi chiamo edoardo, vi seguo da ormai 5 anni quotidianamente, senza mai postare nulla tuttavia. Ora mi sono deciso finalmente a scrivere dopo il colpo Balotelli. Ho decisamente preso la decisione di fare sentire la mia voce sul forum... Ci si sente nei vari topic!


Mitico!


----------

